
Faecal Bacteria 'in Ice in Costa, Starbucks and Caffe Nero' - charlieirish
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40426228
======
basicplus2
I presume it is infected from store workers unwashed hands therefore one can
assume probably this would translate to 70% of all food preparation shops
would have a similar problem.. erk

